# Dive Rite v others...



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

i need to start upgrading my gear,, it looks likes the backplate/harness systems are very effecient... looking for comments on 
my typicall diving is spearfishing off Pcola,, two or three Caribean trips.. recerational...single tank.
1. what size wing? (i weigh 145 lb typically dive w/ 10-12#)
2. any reason to not use stainless?
3. Halcyon v. Hollis v. Dive Rite
4. weight pockets? v weight belt

Thanks..


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a dive-rite transpac (an older one that I think was the orignal transpac and a newer one I think it's call the transpac II) I've dove both of them for a while now and love them! A buddy uses the Hollis wing and he loves his. I bought both of mine on Ebay and got a great deal. I dive single tanks only up to 120's though I prefer AL80's. I have no trouble with the rec wing. Which is the smaller one. I think they make even one smaller, maybe called a travel wing that for your size might do fine to. I'm old school so I like a belt but when I got my transpac II I did try the pockets. My problem is, when I'm hunting stuff, I'm over, and under and sideways and brushing and bumping and I've had the pockets open and loose the pouch. One of the advantages of the wings, you can add pockets for carry, or weights or whatever as you see fit. So you don't have to use the dive rite or Hollis or whatever pockets. My buddy uses the Hollis pockets and they look just as susceptable to loss of pouches as the Dive Rite. I'm sure there's hundreds of brands of "fool-proof" pockets but I'll stick with the old belt. The Dive Rite does have a crouch strap so you just have to remember it when diving the belt


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I would go with a stainless backplate & stainless single tank adapter, if you couple that with steel tanks you can most likely drop the lead weight requirement all together...I have gone stainless for 10+ years and glad I did.... go with a average wing of 27-35 lbs of lift & add a lift bag to your gear for a redundant source of lift if ever needed & it can double as a recovery bag etc....all of the brands are competitive... I use deep outdoors, my buddies use OxyCheq, Hollis, etc... Go see Jim at MBT and get a look at the gear you are thinking about...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Hollis is the best value right now in price vs quality vs features. I prefer the S38# "donut" wing, stainless plate, and SS single tank adapter. 

Swing by MBT and we'll be happy to run through the comparisons with you. We've also got sale pricing running on them.

Jim


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Transpac. You don't need a plate for a single tank setup, and the transpac folds nicely for travel, and is lighter. 

I'd go with a transpac harness, crotch strap (yes, you need it) and either a voyager wing, or the Hollis equivalent wing. If you just dive aluminum tanks, you can probably get by with a travel wing.

I didn't like the dive rite weight pockets. I can usually dive with no weight if I have a steel tank, but if I need weight, I throw on those $10 XS Scuba weight pouches, and I've found them to be bulletproof (not literally of course). In a pinch, you can thread a hard weight onto your belt, which I do sometimes if I end up diving an aluminum tank I haven't planned for.

Hollis gear is great, especially the build quality, but if you need service, they won't touch it without a receipt (which I always have anyway) and it takes a while to get your stuff back. Dive Rite is the clear winner for service, while Hollis has an edge on quality.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have a dive rite stainless backplate with a stainless STA. I love my setup. I have just the basic webbing with a venture wing. It's great for spearfishing and you can add d ring and other stuff as needed.


----------

